

Possible hidden Latin warning about NSA in TrueCrypt's suicide note - joshsharp
http://boingboing.net/2014/06/17/possible-hidden-latin-warning.html

======
VMG
_The bad Latin is bad enough that anyone can credibly state that it 's a
hugely unlikely coincidence, but still only a coincidence._

Well, at that point the argument becomes irrefutable. "The fact that the
evidence is weak is actually making it stronger, because they have to make it
look weak."

This is Bible Code stuff. I'm unconvinced.

